# Looking for Rats In Windor, ON



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, my name is Megan Caza and I am 17 years old. I love rats and am looking for some new rats because my last rat, Barley, has passed away.And before you ask, yes, my mother is supportive of me getting new rats and will be there.

I take very good care of my rats. They live in a large cage with special rat bedding. I feed them pellets, rat treats, vegetables, and other little treats. They drink bottled water. I like to play with them at least an hour a day and be very social with them. My last rat Borris died of a lung infection he had fought off once already with my help, but he was 2 and a half and he wasn't doing well. But its been a month and I'd like to get a new pet.

Now, my first rat was so violent he ate his first room mate and had to be alone, so I'm really looking to get 2 rats this time. I'm hoping they can keep eachother company and play. Either male or females are fine, but I want them to be the same sex.

I'm hoping for young rats that have been hand raised, but up to a year old is fine.

I cannot go farther than Windsor, so I've been having lots of trouble finding rats. There are no breeders or rescues in Windsor. I got my first 5 rats from PetSmart and have since than learned about the mills, mistreatment, and how sick they become. So, I'd prefer not to get rats from there. There are 2 from the humane society but the last rats I got there bit people, were very unsocial, and sick.

What I'm asking for is if any of you have lots and can give up a few or have a littler now or in the future you can give me. Any advice on breeders or anything.

Thanks so much in Advance

Aura!!


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Found some. My mom's friend had an accidental litter. 

Closing


----------

